# flight medic question?



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2012)

I've asked about SAR careers in the civilian world before on here. Now I have another question... I've wanted to become an AST for the USCG but my red/green color def is whats keeping me from doing it. 
So I was wondering if any flight medic on the board could give me an overview of a day in their shoes. I was wondering if the AST rate is close to the flight medics career? Do you guys ever leave the chopper and look for the patient, or propel down if the chopper can't land? Things along those lines.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm a college student, i have my EMT, I'm a park ranger and will be joing the coasties as a DC. I plan on finishing my bio degree and getting my medics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe it is area dependent... But flight medics here (Mercy Air ambulance and Reach air ambulance) are called in after patient contact. They land, the patient gets loaded, then flown to the hospital. 

Most of the operations your talking about are done by (at least my area) fire department helicopters (sometimes have a medic on board) will do search and rescue operations. Also the CHP (California Highway Patrol usually no medic), Boarder Patrol (sometimes medic), Sheriff department (sometimes medic), and Volunteer SAR teams (may have a medic on board but can only use basic first aid).


----------



## jesse24b (Oct 21, 2012)

I was looking into border patrol, I just forgot about it. All the fire departments around my area are to small to have a chopper. Although i did just find out they have a dive team, which is something im intrested in! Thanks for your input!


----------

